# best linux OS for webserver



## Kweku (Apr 27, 2009)

Im looking to run a webserver from home, which OS of linux would ya'll advice me to use? im not 100% sure of these linux OS's myself... i haved used em alot dou, just not on my own pc at home.


----------



## temp02 (Apr 27, 2009)

Anciente or Old Computer: CentOS or RedHat
New Computer: Ubuntu


----------



## Kweku (Apr 27, 2009)

cool. will try out ubuntu. Haven't had a chance to play with it, will look into it.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 27, 2009)

Fedora


----------



## Kweku (Apr 27, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> Fedora



I have used this but not in the form of a server, is it also powerful?


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, the server crowd seems to like it more than Ubuntu because you don't have to dig through all the simplification features that tend to get in the way for more advanced users.


----------



## Kweku (Apr 27, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> Yes, the server crowd seems to like it more than Ubuntu because you don't have to dig through all the simplification features that tend to get in the way for more advanced users.



wow, i was looking so far yet it was right under my nose. I do have a copy of fedora, just not sure which version it is. will really make time to bump this proper.
Thanx mate.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 27, 2009)

just a webserver and no desktop go freebsd. you will have to learn your way around it tho.


----------



## Kweku (Apr 27, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> just a webserver and no desktop go freebsd. you will have to learn your way around it tho.



cool. will also check it out


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 27, 2009)

redhat, fedora and centos are basically the same. i prefer fedora because it has a higher package update frequency than centos. redhat isnt free.

all tpu servers run fedora or centos

yum and support for the RPM package format is the main reason i am using those distributions

... and learn to use the command line, stay away from x windows


----------



## Kweku (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah, i am making plans with that CLI setup, should be powerful to use. Ima need your help big time. 
Thanx


----------

